# megasquirt wont connect to my laptop



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

ive followed instructions here: http://www.megamanual.com/index.html
ive done: usb driver, set usb to lowest buffer setting. changed the interwrite delay to 5. i think i set the megatune setup correctly, plugged into the right com port. set megatune to look for the correct com port. and when i click test it says no response








what is wrong?
why will it not connect?


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: megasquirt wont connect to my laptop (rocklizzard91)*

i had the same prob i have vista and had to run tuner studio downloaded that and works fine


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: megasquirt wont connect to my laptop (cosmo50cc)*

hmmm i'll look into that. i was hoping for megatune because spitfireefi has a generic map i wanted to use


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt wont connect to my laptop (rocklizzard91)*

I'm not sure if Megatune's TEST button ever worked, the last time I used it, it wasn't working. I'm assuming that you tried to connect anyway? You have the right firmware version selected in the configurator?
In any case going from MT to Tunerstudio is a good choice anyway.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: megasquirt wont connect to my laptop (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I'm not sure if Megatune's TEST button ever worked, the last time I used it, it wasn't working. I'm assuming that you tried to connect anyway? You have the right firmware version selected in the configurator?
In any case going from MT to Tunerstudio is a good choice anyway.

oh. i thought that is how you connect







my bad. ill take a look at her today.


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: megasquirt wont connect to my laptop (rocklizzard91)*

The USB adapter cable you use seems to have something to do with it. If you search I think somebody said the USB to serial adapter from radio shack worked well. Don't take my word for it, do the search. I forgot what adapter I was using, but I am downgrading to an older slower laptop, with a serial port. The USB cable would not work with my JAW controller no matter what I tried, I got tired of having to do the free air calibrate every time the brains got scrambled.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: megasquirt wont connect to my laptop (bomberbob)*

i tried tunerstudio and i dont know how to connect it.
can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: megasquirt wont connect to my laptop (rocklizzard91)*

verified that the cable isnt working from the PO
can anyone verify if these cables will work?
http://www.frys.com/product/41...LT_PG
or
http://www.radioshack.com/prod...20513


_Modified by rocklizzard91 at 10:33 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: megasquirt wont connect to my laptop (bomberbob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bomberbob* »_The USB adapter cable you use seems to have something to do with it. If you search I think somebody said the USB to serial adapter from radio shack worked well. Don't take my word for it, do the search. I forgot what adapter I was using, but I am downgrading to an older slower laptop, with a serial port. The USB cable would not work with my JAW controller no matter what I tried, I got tired of having to do the free air calibrate every time the brains got scrambled.

Yes a radioshack usb-serial adapter works well.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I use either the DIY Autotune one or the Radio Shack one, neither has let me down.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

sweet. so stay away from the frys one?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: megasquirt wont connect to my laptop (rocklizzard91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocklizzard91* »_hmmm i'll look into that. i was hoping for megatune because spitfireefi has a generic map i wanted to use

i thought last time i was using tunerstudio that the vex files loaded in there... ill have to check again but im pretty sure it works


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

the test button in megatune works fine for me. I use a proloific usb to serial adapter and it works well I can specify the com port it uses in device manager. Sometimes megatune doesn't light the higher # com ports or like it will reserve a com port for a device that isn't really plugged in without notifying you. Windows has never been good with managing serial port stuff since they are basically dumb ports 


_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 1:53 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_the test button in megatune works fine for me. I use a proloific usb to serial adapter and it works well I can specify the com port it uses in device manager. Sometimes megatune doesn't light the higher # com ports or like it will reserve a com port for a device that isn't really plugged in without notifying you. Windows has never been good with managing serial port stuff since they are basically dumb ports 

_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 1:53 PM 1-9-2010_

hmmm perhaps i will try that then


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: megasquirt wont connect to my laptop (rocklizzard91)*

ok guys. i ordered the DIYautotune cable when i ordered some stuff from them
went and plugged it into the ecu and the laptop. the computer recognizes it.
megatune doesnt.








what gives?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

ecu fkd up? try another computer check the solder joints on the serial adapter.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

ecu worked on my buddies computer
and its a brand new cable. i dont think anything would be broken?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

ok so what version of windows are you using?
open device manager find the serial cable check its com # and verify that megatune is also set to that same com then hit the test button.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

running windows xp
and i did that com port check


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (rocklizzard91)*

I had a similar experience the first time I tried to connect the laptop to the ecu...I didn't know if I had a bad serial port on the laptop, bad ecu, etc. As it turns out, in my excitement I had neglected to load firmware into the ecu. RTFM, right?







Anyway, just wanted to make sure you've squirted firmware into the ecu -- you'll know, because you have to short the bootloader pins on the pcb.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

that is a good suggestion, take a screen cap of the device manager com port crap if you still cant get it figured out it shouldnt be complicated from the computer side so I am also leaning towards something being amiss with the ecu


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (jmaddocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmaddocks* »_I had a similar experience the first time I tried to connect the laptop to the ecu...I didn't know if I had a bad serial port on the laptop, bad ecu, etc. As it turns out, in my excitement I had neglected to load firmware into the ecu. RTFM, right?







Anyway, just wanted to make sure you've squirted firmware into the ecu -- you'll know, because you have to short the bootloader pins on the pcb.

well its been tuned before








does it need firmware for each computer?

_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_that is a good suggestion, take a screen cap of the device manager com port crap if you still cant get it figured out it shouldnt be complicated from the computer side so I am also leaning towards something being amiss with the ecu 

i'll get a shot in a few


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

do you have mega tune configured the same way it was on the computer it was orig setup on? the same version and everything?


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_do you have mega tune configured the same way it was on the computer it was orig setup on? the same version and everything?

no clue








it wasnt my computer


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

If you're sure the USB works, open tunerstudio, make a new project and hit 'detect' on the first window. What comes up?


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_If you're sure the USB works, open tunerstudio, make a new project and hit 'detect' on the first window. What comes up?

tuner studio is fully functional! victory!








but why doesnt megatunes work








i need it to setup the FIDLE to run my fan (via relay)
unless anyone here knows how to set that up in tunerstudio


_Modified by rocklizzard91 at 12:22 AM 1-18-2010_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

You probably didn't set the firmware version right with the Megatune configurator. TS is much easier to get up and working and switch between projects. 
I think Fidle can only be used for idle or as a spark output without rewiring.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

paul to the rescue


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_You probably didn't set the firmware version right with the Megatune configurator. TS is much easier to get up and working and switch between projects. 
I think Fidle can only be used for idle or as a spark output without rewiring.

MS2/extra will allow you to select Fidle as a generic output/relay control, not sure about MS1/extra.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

with ms1 its just fidle or spark


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Every day it gets harder to remember what firmware and hardware revs let you do what!


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

i have spark and extra on a mk1 board you can only do fidle and spark with that output


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_i have spark and extra on a mk1 board you can only do fidle and spark with that output 

aw








so no way to trigger a fanw ith ms1?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

You would have to build an additional circuit.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_You would have to build an additional circuit.

hmmm how difficult is this?
my dad used to work on U2's back in the day. so he's pretty good with electrical boards and stuff (i know very little)


----------

